# NfS Underground l&auml;sst sich nicht installieren



## SoSchautsAus (16. September 2009)

Guten Abend

 Wie bereits im Titel erwähnt, lässt sich NfS Underground bei mir nicht installieren. Ich lege die Disk ein und klicke im Autostartmenü auf "Installieren". Ich gebe den Key ein und klicke auf "Weiter". Ich bestimme den Zielpfad, wähle die Art der Installation (vollständige Installation) und klicke auf "Weiter". Und dann passiert nichts mehr. Keine Fehlermeldung, nichs. Es geht einfach nicht weiter. Als wäre die Installation damit beendet. Wenn ich das System anschliessend herunterfahre oder neustarte, kommt allerdings die Meldung, dass Autostart.exe nicht reagiert und abgebrochen werden müsse. 

 Es ist genug Speicherplatz auf der Festplatte, der Datenträger ist nicht zerkratzt und ich habe es schon mit zwei verschiedenen Laufwerken versucht. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte? 

 SSA


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2009)

hast du noch nen anderen NFS-teil installiert? ich hab da vage was im hinterkopf, dass es dann probleme gab... ^^ 

 ansonsten: virtuelle laufwerke oder so was aktiv? vlt. mal virenscanner abstellen beim installieren.


----------



## Goddess (17. September 2009)

Wenn die Vermutung von Herbboy zutrifft so kannst du folgendes probieren. Starte _Regedit_ und mach Zuallererst ein Backup deiner Registrierung. _Datei, Exportieren..._ Sobald das erledigt ist, suchst du Mithilfe der Suche nach _Speed.exe_ und änderst die gefundenen Einträge. Du könntest sie zum Beispiel in SpeedNFSMW.exe umbenennen. Wichtig ist nur das du dir den Namen leicht merken kannst. Denn du musst die Einträge nach erfolgter Installation von NFS Underground wieder in Speed.exe ändern. 

 Sollte es nicht wie Vermutet daran gelegen haben so käme noch dein Betriebssystem als Fehlerquelle Infrage. Falls du Windows Vista oder Windows 7 verwendest, und du die Installation nicht mit Administrator-Rechten gestartet hast, könnte das die Installation nämlich ebenso verhindern.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (17. September 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hast du noch nen anderen NFS-teil installiert? ich hab da vage was im hinterkopf, dass es dann probleme gab... ^^


    Nein, ich besitze ausser Underground kein anderes NfS und selbst Underground hatte ich auf diesem System noch nie installiert. 



> ansonsten: virtuelle laufwerke oder so was aktiv?


    Nein, sowas hab ich nicht mal installiert. 



> vlt. mal virenscanner abstellen beim installieren.


    Ich habs mal mit deaktiverter Firewall und deaktiviertem Virenscanner versucht. Same fail as every try. 

   edit: Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen, dass das Laufwerk nach dem Klick auf "Weiter" (an dem Punkt wo sich die Installation aufhängt) gar nicht erst versucht den Datenträger zu lesen. Die LED leuchtet jedenfalls nicht und es hört sich auch nicht so an als würde das Laufwerk arbeiten. 



Goddess schrieb:


> Wenn die Vermutung von Herbboy zutrifft so kannst du folgendes probieren. Starte _Regedit_ und mach Zuallererst ein Backup deiner Registrierung. _Datei, Exportieren..._ Sobald das erledigt ist, suchst du Mithilfe der Suche nach _Speed.exe_ und änderst die gefundenen Einträge. Du könntest sie zum Beispiel in SpeedNFSMW.exe umbenennen. Wichtig ist nur das du dir den Namen leicht merken kannst. Denn du musst die Einträge nach erfolgter Installation von NFS Underground wieder in Speed.exe ändern.


    Das bezieht sich jetzt nur darauf, ob ich andere Teile von NfS installiert habe, richtig? Wie gesagt, ist nicht der Fall. 



> Sollte es nicht wie Vermutet daran gelegen haben so käme noch dein Betriebssystem als Fehlerquelle Infrage. Falls du Windows Vista oder Windows 7 verwendest, und du die Installation nicht mit Administrator-Rechten gestartet hast, könnte das die Installation nämlich ebenso verhindern.


    XP Professional 32bit     

    SSA


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2009)

evlt. kommt das laufwerk auch einfach mit der DVD nicht zurecht? kannst du denn mit dem eplorer den inhalt der DVD, also dir ordner usw. - einwandfrei durchgehen?


----------



## Goddess (17. September 2009)

SoSchautsAus schrieb:


> edit: Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen, dass das Laufwerk nach dem Klick auf "Weiter" (an dem Punkt wo sich die Installation aufhängt) gar nicht erst versucht den Datenträger zu lesen. Die LED leuchtet jedenfalls nicht und es hört sich auch nicht so an als würde das Laufwerk arbeiten.


 Wenn die CDs' lesbar sind, oder die DVD, aber das Laufwerk mit ihnen Probleme hat, dann führ ein Firmware Upgrade durch. 

 Bringt das ebenfalls nicht die erhoffte Lösung, käme wohl das erstellen einer 1:1 Image Datei der CDs' oder der DVD Infrage. Wenn du das Spiel mit dem gratis Programm MagicDisc mountest, wird es sich nicht nur ohne Probleme installieren sondern auch spielen lassen. Da ich das Vorhin selbst getestet habe, kann ich dafür garantieren, dass es auf diesem Weg klappen sollte. 





SoSchautsAus schrieb:


> Goddess schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "..."
> ...


 Ja, diese Anleitung bezog sich auf die Annahme, das du einen anderen NFS Teil installiert hast.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (18. September 2009)

Goddess schrieb:


> Wenn die CDs' lesbar sind, oder die DVD, aber das Laufwerk mit ihnen Probleme hat, dann führ ein Firmware Upgrade durch.


 Wie gesagt, ich habs schon mit zwei verschiedenen Laufwerken versucht. 



> Bringt das ebenfalls nicht die erhoffte Lösung, käme wohl das erstellen einer 1:1 Image Datei der CDs' oder der DVD Infrage. Wenn du das Spiel mit dem gratis Programm MagicDisc mountest, wird es sich nicht nur ohne Probleme installieren sondern auch spielen lassen. Da ich das Vorhin selbst getestet habe, kann ich dafür garantieren, dass es auf diesem Weg klappen sollte.


 Ich habe das Spiel gestern meinem Bruder gegeben, damit er versuchen soll es auf seinem Laptop zu installieren. Hat reibungslos geklappt. Dann hab ich ihm gesagt, er soll mir Images von den CDs machen. Hat mit Nero aber nicht funktioniert, weil sich der Kopierschutz zu Wort gemeldet hat. Ich habe es inzwischen nochmal mit dem von dir empfohlenen Programm versucht. Ein Image von der ersten CD konnte ich erstellen. Bei der zweiten hat es nicht funktioniert. Also hab ich versucht, die Installation mit dem Image von CD 1 zu starten und mit der Original-CD 2 fortzusetzten. Leider bin ich gar nicht dazu gekommen, die CD 2 zu benutzen, denn auch mit dem Image tritt beim Versuch, die Installation durchzuführen, genau das gleiche Problem auf wie oben beschrieben. 

 Mein System will ums Verrecken verhindern, dass ich dieses Spiel installiere. :o 

 SSA


----------



## Milch-Mann (18. September 2009)

Hi,

 eine kleine Vermutung: Hast Du schonmal ein Update des Windows-Installers durchgeführt ? (macht natürlich nur Sinn wenn der WI bei NFS benutzt wird)


----------



## SoSchautsAus (22. September 2009)

Milch-Mann schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eine kleine Vermutung: Hast Du schonmal ein Update des Windows-Installers durchgeführt ? (macht natürlich nur Sinn wenn der WI bei NFS benutzt wird)


 Passiert das nicht automatisch bei den Windowsupdates? Ausserdem glaub ich kaum, dass ein Update des Installers bei einem sechs Jahre alten Spiel helfen würde. Ein solches Problem hatte ich jedenfalls noch nie. 

 Ich werde jetzt versuchen, das installierte Spiel vom Laptop meines Brunders einfach 1:1 zu kopieren und auf die Installation verzichten. Vielleicht läuft es ja dann bei mir. 

 Danke euch allen für die Antworten.  

 SSA


----------

